# Hi from Montana!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome to the HF! Glad to have you here 

can't wait to hear more about your horses E

-LAcy


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum!

I'd love to see pictures of Montana...far from the scenery around here :lol:


----------

